# NISSAN's New Subaru WRX Killer!



## vqman (Jan 17, 2003)

cut and paste job, trying to get idea out, to get a GREAT car!

My first post here, I also go by "vqman" on www.maxima.org, www.freshalloy.com, www.zcar.com, and www.caranddriver.com. 

I am a Nissan Freak, and here is an idea I have:

I used to drive a 1998 Sentra SE with the sr20de engine, and a close ratio 5-speed. I even bought a 200SX SE-*R* badge, and put it on the back, because the Sentra had the same suspension, wheels, engine, brakes...etc...as the 200SX SE-*R *just had 4 doors....wonderful car, never rattled like my Maxima does.

I have since moved on to bigger, faster, but not neccessarily "better" things (1998 Maxima...then a 2003 Maxima SE 6-speed that I still drive...duh, it's a 2003)

but anyway...*KEEP READING!!!*

I would go back to a Sentra if they made my "Dream Sentra".

*"Sentra GT-**R"*
1. redo the droopy rear end
2. keep the same/similar aggressive front end of the current SE-*R* Spec V
3. Turbocharger
4.* AWD* system from the Skyline GT-*R*
5. $23-25,000 sticker price
6. Leather option
7. 6 speed manual tranny ONLY
8. 2 and 4 door models
9. 17 inch alloys
10. 250HP 255ftlb torque

*And for the "Sentra GT-**R Spec V"?*

1. Intercooler
2. Larger Turbo
3. Z/W rated tires
4. tighter suspension
5. Limited colors (like only white, black and red?)
6. Offer only *black* cloth or *black* leather BOTH with red stitching
7. 18 inch wheels
8. Dual exhuast--or at least give it the dual exhuast look
9. 280bhp, 280ftlbs torque
10. $26-28,000 sticker price

All GT-*R* models regular and Spec V would have *ALL WHEEL DRIVE*! 

I would buy a Spec V Sentra GT-*R*

would you?

*BEFORE YOU FLAME, KEEP READING!!!*

I know you are all going to say that Nissan should save the GT-*R* name for something with 400+hp, a 6 cylinder, and possibly the Infiniti nameplate...

I just think there are more Sklyine GT-*R* fans in the segment of people that can afford Sentras...People that can spend $35,000-40,000 would rather have a G35 or a 350Z.

*KEEP READING!!!*

I think my proposed Sentra GT-*R* would be a GREAT Subaru WRX/Mitsubishi Evolution fighter

And it would bring a whole new group of Sentra Enthusiasts..

just a thought

*KEEP READING!!!*

I've owned 2 Sentra's and 2 Maxima's...and I am much more impressed with the quality of my Sentra's...despite the Maxima having a better engine (vq30de in my 1998 Maxima and the vq35de in my new 2003 Maxima) I loved my 1998 Sentra SE...

and I'd love an ALL WHEEL DRIVE Subaru WRX Killer...Like the one I've just proposed...

*why should Subaru dominate the AWD segment? *

Nissan's Skyline AWD system could destroy the Subaru...

-vq


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

[/whisper]( hmmm.... multi (7x) posting .... ummmm.... bad idea ) [/whisper]


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

CrOsSpOsTiNg = BaD IdEa


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

Please lay off with the Multi posts. We read it. We get it. 

From the forum rules:


> Posting in Appropriate Forums
> We realize NissanForums.com is a bit large, with over 100 individual forums. But the reason behind this is to provide organized discussion areas for as many Nissan models as possible, after all it is called NissanForums.com.  You as a user should make the effort to put your posts in the appropriate sections. Each forum contains a descriptive name, so please make use of them!
> 
> In addition please do not crosspost the same message to multiple forums. This defeats the purpose of forum organization, and duplicate posts will just be removed by an administrator or moderator.


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Damned right that the excess posts will be deleted by a moderator.


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

As with the others, this one is being closed out. The active thread is in "Nissan vs All".


----------

